# Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo vs. The Nine Bijuu



## adeshina365 (May 21, 2014)

Location: Naruto vs. Pain
Distance: 10 kilometers
Knowledge: Both sides have full knowledge
Restrictions: None


----------



## Kyu (May 21, 2014)

_Perfect Susano'o_ beheads them all.

_Cho Bijudama_ sends Sasuke to hell if it hits although given the kid's speed & distance between the combatants....unlikely scenario is unlikely.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 21, 2014)

He cuts them all in half. Seriously, Sasuke's PS is far faster than them, possesses superior firepower and can fly. 

They won't even manage to touch him. I mean the guy effortlessly maneuvered between 6 rasenshuriken tailed beast bombs.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 21, 2014)

Lol, Realistically, Kurama is the only bijuu who can even be considered in the same ballpark as the likes of Hashirama, Madara, Minato, BM Naruto, and these guys are utter fodder for current sauce. There's your answer.


----------



## krolk88 (May 21, 2014)

Imo sasuke's current PS can tank their combined bijudamas...

Yeah,sasuke blitzes them with closed eyes.


----------



## ueharakk (May 21, 2014)

The only thing the combined bijuu might have over sasuke is greater firepower.

Sasuke can attack way faster, can move way faster, and is way more durable, he can defeat all of them before they can create something powerful enough to put him in danger.


----------



## Cognitios (May 21, 2014)

The only thing the 9 Bijuu could do is combine all their energy into a single Bijuudama and send it.
But then Sasuke flies and beheads all of them.
Sasuke's PS >= Juubi v2 >= 9 Bijuu


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 21, 2014)

Oh man sasuke dice em up with his multi island size rock dismantling blades. It's such a massacre i mean did you see what kokuo horns did to the hachibi .

Even the seven tails would be advantage(flight) is gone and lets not get started on that movement speed his PS got.

They do not get a chance to charge a giant TBB and shoot it.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 21, 2014)

question is, can bijuu even die? They are just manifistations of chakra. 

Sasuke gets outlasted


----------



## ARGUS (May 21, 2014)

Sasukes PS is far too mobile... And chopped CT meteors comfortably..
He would win this..., since it's faster than the bijuu an won't let them charge a TBB to destroy it


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Sauce solos pretty easily. Madara's PS was said to be on par with the biju in raw power and Sauce has _far_ surpassed that incarnation of Madara. He was casually slicing mountain range-sized boulders apart in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Bonly (May 21, 2014)

Sasuke either makes the some Bijuu into his pets while killing the rest or he kills them all off, GG Bijuu


----------



## Jagger (May 21, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> question is, can bijuu even die? They are just manifistations of chakra.
> 
> Sasuke gets outlasted


I don't see why they can't. Thing is that they actually resurrect three years later, IIRC.

There has been multiple situations where the Kyuubi is worried that Naruto might die. Even Kushina outright said she'd die with the beast inside of her to prevent it from destroying the village.


----------



## Fiiction (May 21, 2014)

You  are wanking sasuke. Kurama and gyuki could possibly solo tf.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I don't see why they can't. Thing is that they actually resurrect three years later, IIRC.
> 
> There has been multiple situations where the Kyuubi is worried that Naruto might die. Even Kushina outright said she'd die with the beast inside of her to prevent it from destroying the village.



Thats false bro, they die and resurect years later only while they are sealed inside a person, it was never stated that they could be killed while not bound to a human.


----------



## Shinryu (May 21, 2014)

Considering he can slash and oneshot Meteors that dwarf entire mountain ranges he godstomps.


----------



## Jagger (May 21, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> Thats false bro, they die and resurect years later only while they are sealed inside a person, it was never stated that they could be killed while not bound to a human.


You asked me for evidence whether Bijuu can die or not and that's what I gave to you. 

Also, I don't see why a Bijuu can't die from having its head removed. The only one that might die from that is the Shukaku due his sand-like properties.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You asked me for evidence whether Bijuu can die or not and that's what I gave to you.
> 
> Also, I don't see why a Bijuu can't die from having its head removed. The only one that might die from that is the Shukaku due his sand-like properties.



....i didnt ask you for anything, was a question directed to all. and the evidence you  gave was just some misinterpreted info.

The bijuu are just manifistations of chakra [X] [X] I dont see how you can kill chakra.

So i dont see how you call kill a bijuu while its not sealed inside a person


----------



## Skywalker (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> ....i didnt ask you for anything, was a question directed to all. and the evidence you  gave was just some misinterpreted info.
> 
> The bijuu are just manifistations of chakra [X] [X] I dont see how you can kill chakra.
> 
> So i dont see how you call kill a bijuu while its not sealed inside a person




Sasuke is going to cut through then like wet tissue paper, they can be hurt as it's been shown multiple times, regardless of if they actually die, they aren't fighting anytime soon if they get hit by Sasukes blades.


----------



## trance (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> ....i didnt ask you for anything, was a question directed to all. and the evidence you  gave was just some misinterpreted info.
> 
> The bijuu are just manifistations of chakra [X] [X] I dont see how you can kill chakra.
> 
> So i dont see how you call kill a bijuu while its not sealed inside a person



Ok. Not 'kill' but keep from being an obstacle for an indefinite amount of time, which Ei implied was long enough to keep the Kyubi out of the Akatsuki's hands.


----------



## Ersa (May 22, 2014)

This probably looks something like 9 hamsters fighting a wolf.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Ok. Not 'kill' but keep from being an obstacle for an indefinite amount of time, which Ei implied was long enough to keep the Kyubi out of the Akatsuki's hands.


yea i understand, but Ei was planning to kill naruto wasnt he? I assume that its common knowledge amongst the kage that you can temporarily kill a bijuu by killing its host.



Skywalker said:


> Sasuke is going to cut through then like wet tissue paper, they can be hurt as it's been shown multiple times, regardless of if they actually die, they aren't fighting anytime soon if they get hit by Sasukes blades.


whats with the face? Its a legit point man.

the only thing weve seen hurt a bijuu is another bijuu they might have a special constitution that allow them to cause damage to each other but thats just an educated guess that actually makes sense. I mean they were all once one being.

We've seen sasukes's amaterasu harm the 8tails's but its debatetable  that could have just been an act because killerbee just wanted a vacation, we all know that KB hid in a tentacle.

We've also seen they 8 tails take the full blast of his own bijuudama and come out pretty bloodied up. Now wouldnt you agree that it is completely ludicrous to compare sasuke's ama or A's karate chop to a bijuudama in destructive force? 

What im getting at is that we've never seen a bijuu become injured or killed by something thats not another bijuu and that kishimoto has  some major inconsistency issues. Be real, if sasuke can lop off the head of a bijuu that would mean Ei can too right?(since he chopped off a horn) That would mean Ei's chop has the same power of a bijuudama and sasuke's perfect susanoo right? *INCONSISTENT RIGHT???*

just because sasuke cut up a couple of giant CT doesnst mean he can cut a bijuu. They have durability beyond mountain level. But due to kishi's inconsistent writing i would understand that ppl would think other wise


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 22, 2014)

Being realistic here, Kurama has shown to be far above any of the other bijuu. Just the half of Kurama in Naruto has far more impressive feats than the Hachibi, who in turn, seems second strongest noticeably. Frankly, the other 7 bijuu are probably no stronger than mid tier akatsuki members seeing as their hosts were captured by them. Imagine mid tier akatsuki members vs current sauce...


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Frankly, the other 7 bijuu are probably no stronger than mid tier akatsuki members seeing as their hosts were captured by them. Imagine mid tier akatsuki members vs current sauce...


i agree with the first part.

But the rest is not good logic m8, we dont know the circumstances of how the other hosts were captured, literally any thing could have happened. None of the akatsuki bar pain have the capability of taking a bijudama head on or fight a fully formed bijuu.



Stαrkiller said:


> Only certain Akatsuki can compete with a full powered biju in raw power. Besides, no jinchuriki that they captured was a _perfect_ jinchuriki.


Ditto


----------



## trance (May 22, 2014)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Frankly, the other 7 bijuu are probably no stronger than mid tier akatsuki members seeing as their hosts were captured by them. Imagine mid tier akatsuki members vs current sauce...



Only certain Akatsuki can compete with a full powered biju in raw power. Besides, no jinchuriki that they captured was a _perfect_ jinchuriki.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 22, 2014)

ROFL

IN WHAT WORLDDDDDDDDDDDDD IS SASUKE GONNA WIN WITH THESE STIPULATIONS IN PLACE?

10,000 meter starting distance. GOOD.

=============================

Shukaku, Gyuuki & Lord Kurama starts the battle for the Nine Gods.

Shukaku quickly & easily performs *QUICKSAND WATERFALL OVERFLOW* and turns the rumbled Konoha into a desert INSTANTLY.

The Great Eight Gyuuki then steps in and does *EIGHT COIL WHIRLWIND* and scatters the desert sand to consume the ENTIRE crater they are in.

Shukaku then keeps the sand storm's momentum going on his own & then merges his body with the airborne sand and flies towards Sasuke by using his Sensory Sand ability.

Son Goku then mounts Lucky Seven and they follow Shukaku's lead as he telepathically guides then through the sand storm.

- Shukaku makes his way to PS feet while Lucky Seven & Son Goku attack his head.
- Skukaku begins preparing a *PRISON SAND BURIAL* whilst Lucky Seven & Goku send *Rapid Fire BijuuDamas* his way so that they don't hurt brother Shukaku.
- Sasuke will then attempt to counter attack by trying to fly out of all of the chaos. TOO LATE.
The Sand Burial has begun! He is now knee deep in the Ghost of the Sand's belly!
- Lord Kurama then comes charging in with Isobu, Kokuo & Matatabi and they all tackle Perfect Susanoo down on its back.
- Shukaku then leaves & begins to start* letting his sand Bind & seal* Sasuke's movements.
- Lord Kurama then takes his brothers up with his tails and back tracks to Gyuuki & Saiken.
- Gyuuki & Saiken have been preparing a *SUPER BIJUUDAMA!!!* They now send it Sasuke's way.
- It connects & nukes!
- Lord Kurama then regroups with ALL the Nine Gods and prepares yet ANOTHER grand Super Bijuu Dama and send it Sasuke's way and the battle is...OVER.

==================

Where do you people Naruto got the power to nuke a country from last chapter? Thin air? HE GOT IT FROM THE NINE GODS!


----------



## Fiiction (May 22, 2014)

Sasuke uses genjutsu on kurama, and kurama solos


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 22, 2014)

You people are seriously underestimating the Bijuu.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 22, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> ROFL
> 
> IN WHAT WORLDDDDDDDDDDDDD IS SASUKE GONNA WIN WITH THESE STIPULATIONS IN PLACE?
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight, Susano'o doesn't attack and in fact pretty much stands still, remaining on the ground while sand piles up around it until after all the Bijuu are on top of them and have made their moves.  Somehow or another the rapid fire Bijuudama of two of the more average Bijuu actually does something against his PS rather than the Bijuudama being chopped in half by his rapid sword strikes and the shockwaves striking and bisecting Son Goku and Choumei? And Shukaku can somehow seal in Sasuke's perfect Susano'o even when it couldn't seal in Madara's non-perfect Susano'o? Here is what would actually happen.

As they approach him, he zips towards them on his wings rapidly slices the air as he did the giant CT and the air waves connect and rip apart with the first seven Bijuu while tearing apart whatever rapid fire Bijuudama they try to counter with.  Choumei can fly and zips above where Sasuke was aiming. Gyuki splits off some tentacles to reemerge from, although now weakened. And Kurama blocks with his tails. Susano'o takes aim at Choumei while the others regroup and takes him out. Kurama prepares a super-Bijuudama while this takes place and fires it but it gets chopped to pieces by the shockwaves of rapid Susano'o slashes. The blast nonetheless forces Sasuke to focus on keeping Susano'o steady. Gyuki and Kurama prepare an much larger super Bijuudama, but before they can fire it, Susano'o slashes reaches them and Gyuki goes down while Kurama loses a couple tails defending since it was unexpected. Kurama goes to meet Susano'o charge firing Bijuudama rapidly and they are sliced to bits, but Kurama uses his tails to help deflect the shockwaves, probably losing another couple tails in the process. He dodges the first close range stroke of Susano'o sword by leaping into the air, and manage to stop the second by wrapping his remaining tails around the sword and swinging into it's knee, buckling the leg. Kurama roars and Susano'o balance collapses and he runs up it to prepare a super Bijuudama to it's face. But one sword takes out his final tails while the other stabs him and tosses him away. As he tries to recover, Susano'o delivers the final blow. Sasuke's Susano'o, mid difficulty. It would be no difficulty without Kurama, and low difficulty if it was only Kurama. 

But hey, at least my analysis actually involved the Bijuu fighting back.


----------



## Fiiction (May 22, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> You people are seriously underestimating the Bijuu.



Especially 100% kyuubi' what's sasuke's counter to about 50 continuous TBB? Lol they just wank sasuke.


----------



## ceralux (May 22, 2014)

Naruto would need the Asura avatar to be able to defeat Sauce's Indra Susanoo..


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 22, 2014)

No matter how many bijuudama's they through looking at how sasuke zoomed through giant Bijuudama rasenshuriken they will be outmaneuvered. Sasuke's PS flight speed when he dive in one direction is insane he basically fly as fast as those bijuudama rasenshuriken(since they met at one point during their travel and reach their targets around the same time).

Sasuke close the distance based on common sense and feats and cut them down...as if kishi would have him lose to the tailed beast.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

bijuu cant die sasuke gets outlasted.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> *Especially 100% kyuubi' what's sasuke's counter to about 50 continuous TBB?* Lol they just wank sasuke.



Kurama's never shot 50 tbbs at once. 



OG Appachai said:


> bijuu cant die sasuke gets outlasted.



Yes they can die, but they're revived a while later.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes they can die, but they're revived a while later.


 Only while sealed inside human


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> Only while sealed inside human



It was never stated that bijuu can only die when sealed.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It was never stated that bijuu can only die when sealed.


It was implied when kushina said that she was doing to die with the kyuubi sealed in her. And then later it was said it will come back anyway due to mankinds hatred and malice, I think it was stated by minato.

And if we use that logic, it was never stated that a bijuu can die while not sealed.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> It was implied when kushina said that she was doing to die with the kyuubi sealed in her. And then later it was said it will come back anyway due to mankinds hatred and malice, I think it was stated by minato.



That's not an implication of them only dying when sealed. Kushina was going to do that so Minato didn't have to resort to his RDS jutsu and neither one of them had enough strength to outright kill Kurama, so bar Minato sealing him it was the only option. 



> And if we use that logic, it was never stated that a bijuu can die while not sealed.



The burden of proof isn't on me, it's on you. Facts are that Bijuu can die. You're the one suggesting they can only die when sealed, which there's no evidence of. If you're going to state that then you'd best provide proof, which you've yet to do.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> *That's not an implication of them only dying when sealed*. Kushina was going to do that so Minato didn't have to resort to his RDS jutsu and neither one of them had enough strength to outright kill Kurama, so bar Minato sealing him it was the only option.



They are manifistations of chakra, beings made of chakra, you cannot physically kill chakra unless you can show me a scan of anything other than a bijuu or sealing jutsu actually harming or killing them. It is blatantly stated in the manga that they can die whiled sealed, kishi has not shown nor stated that they can die or be killed any other way.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The burden of proof isn't on me, it's on you. Facts are that Bijuu can die. You're the one suggesting they can only die when sealed, which there's no evidence of. If you're going to state that then you'd best provide proof, which you've yet to do.



wait i gave evidence in my earlier posts in this thread, you're saying that its a fact that they can die, wheres your evidence? Fact is that you've yet to provide a scan to back yourself up. The burden of proof is not on me its on you, you have to prove ME wrong.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 22, 2014)

It doesn't even make sense to say they can't die. If they took a max power Juubi Bijuudama surely they would be destroyed completely. Are we to think they can just come back from that like nothing? And Bijuu have certainly been harmed in the manga.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> It doesn't even make sense to say they can't die. If they took a max power Juubi Bijuudama surely they would be destroyed completely. Are we to think they can just come back from that like nothing? And Bijuu have certainly been harmed in the manga.


already went over that in my earlier posts bro


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> They are manifistations of chakra, beings made of chakra, you cannot physically kill chakra unless you can show me a scan of anything other than a bijuu or sealing jutsu actually harming or killing them. It is blatantly stated in the manga that they can die whiled sealed, kishi has not shown nor stated that they can die or be killed any other way.



That's not evidence. You don't seem to get that the burden of proof isn't on me as I'm not the one claiming something without evidence. It's a fact that bijuu can die. It is NOT a fact that they can only die when sealed, so you need to back up your statement.



> wait i gave evidence in my earlier posts in this thread, you're saying that its a fact that they can die, wheres your evidence? Fact is that you've yet to provide a scan to back yourself up. The burden of proof is not on me its on you, you have to prove ME wrong.



My evidence is Kushina spacifically saying Kurama will die if she dies as well. Or Ei saying it'll buy them some time before Kurama's resurrected if they kill Naruto. If the bijuu couldn't die then they wouldn't die when their hosts die. Now why don't you give me your proof that bijuu can only die when sealed.

So yes, I actually have proof. You on the other hand have nothing and it's pretty obvious at this point.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That's not evidence. You don't seem to get that the burden of proof isn't on me as I'm not the one claiming something without evidence. It's a fact that bijuu can die. It is NOT a fact that they can only die when sealed, so you need to back up your statement.



wtf I gave evidence in my earlier posts, read the thread. I backed my statements with evidence from the manga, they are beings made of chakra. You cannot kill chakra unless you can prove otherwise. It is a fact until proven otherwise in the manga that they cant die by any other means other than killing its hosts. The author has not stated NOR shown any other way to kill bijuu.* It is up to YOU to prove that the bijuu can be killed by sasuke in this thread*





The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> My evidence is Kushina spacifically saying Kurama will die if she dies as well. Or Ei saying it'll buy them some time before Kurama's resurrected if they kill Naruto. If the bijuu couldn't die then they wouldn't die when their hosts die. Now why don't you give me your proof that bijuu can only die when sealed.


WTF, you just bolstered my evidence that bijuu can only die while SEALED. It is not stated in the manga that they can be killed any other way. That right there is the evidence in which ive provided scans from the manga in my earlier posts. 



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So yes, I actually have proof. You on the other hand have nothing and it's pretty obvious at this point.


what is obivious that you have no idea what youre talking about.show me evidence that sasuke can kill them.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> wtf I gave evidence in my earlier posts, read the thread. I backed my statements with evidence from the manga, they are beings made of chakra. You cannot kill chakra unless you can prove otherwise. It is a fact until proven otherwise in the manga that they cant die by any other means other than killing its hosts. The author has not stated NOR shown any other way to kill bijuu.* It is up to YOU to prove that the bijuu can be killed by sasuke in this thread*



When you post a scan that says a bijuu can only be killed when sealed then you'll have an argument. Not showing them being killed a different way does not mean they can't be killed a different way. Get that through your head. And your mindless interpretation isn't evidence. Do you know what evidence is? It's concrete proof, which you've yet to provide.



> WTF, you just bolstered my evidence that bijuu can only die while SEALED. *It is not stated in the manga that they can be killed any other way.* That right there is the evidence in which ive provided scans from the manga in my earlier posts.



And it isn't stated that they can't. The fact is that they can die. You're claiming that they can only die when sealed, which has never been stated, shown or implied, so no you have no evidence and you never did.



> what is obivious that you have no idea what youre talking about.show me evidence that sasuke can kill them.



More like you've no clue what you're talking about and you never did. I'm done with this debate as you're going to keep spewing nonsense about how bijuu can only die when sealed despite there not being any evidence of said claim.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

"Hurr durr, blah blah"

That's some very faulty logic you got.

See ya


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> already went over that in my earlier posts bro



But you are just wrong, then. Gyuki said that he lost a bunch of tentacles fighting Amaterasu and he was clearly hurt (supposing that he just acting in regards to pain is a position with _zero_ support). And Gyuki permanently lost a horn to Ei, a tentacle to Chidori Eiso, a tentacle to Obito's giant shruiken, and Obito's stakes managed to puncture his body.  Deidara knocked Isobu unconscious. Madara's Susano'o damaged Shukaku and Gamabuta  and his Limbo succeeded in beating them around the block, which we know weakened them because he was then able to capture them after that. Naruto was able to hurt Kurama with his Chou Oodama Tarengan and a couple of Fuuton: Rasenshruiken badly enough to extra his power.

There is just no evidence whatsoever that the only way they can die is if they are sealed or at another Bijuu's hand.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> But you are just wrong, then. Gyuki said that he lost a bunch of tentacles fighting Amaterasu and he was clearly hurt (supposing that he just acting in regards to pain is a position with _zero_ support).



Where was it stated, my bad if i cant remember the chapter. What im referencing is this, we see ama landing on the 8 tails, then we see the tentacle get sliced off, the tentacle is is Bee. Then we se the "8tails" screaming in pain, He does it here too. After all that we see the fake killer bee here. What we saw is an elaborate act of killer bee to get away and go on vaca, how can you explain a transformation jutsu screaming in pain when its not real. it was an act.



SubtleObscurantist said:


> And Gyuki permanently lost a horn to Ei,


inconsistent writing. if we put it like that then as people stated in this thread sasuke can cut all the beasts heads off and since Ei cut off a horn that would mean Ei could possibly cut their heads off too right? Which would put Ei's karate chop and sasuke's susanoo sword slash on the same level. See where im getting? Its inconsistent.  




SubtleObscurantist said:


> a tentacle to Chidori Eiso,a tentacle to Obito's giant shruiken, and Obito's stakes managed to puncture his body.


and if you ignore what i said above this would mean that the 8tails or possibly all the beasts are able to be killed by cutting or percing attacks, which wouldnt make sense either because gyuki was able to take the full powered blast of his own bijuudam and survive and he took a bijuudama from the tentails too,which goes hand in hand with my statement that the bijuu can harm each other. That would mean chidori eiso or Ei's Chop are more lethal than a bijuudama not only that *the tentails bijuudama*, once again wouldnt you agree that thats inconsistent writing? 




SubtleObscurantist said:


> a tentacle to Obito's giant shruiken, and Obito's stakes managed to puncture his body.


those wounds are gone and all tentacles regenerated and those stakes were apart of a sealing jutsu



SubtleObscurantist said:


> Deidara knocked Isobu unconscious.


anime is not canon



SubtleObscurantist said:


> Madara's Susano'o damaged Shukaku


shukaku's constitution is sand and chakra.



SubtleObscurantist said:


> and his Limbo succeeded in beating them around the block, which we know weakened them because he was then able to capture them after that.


Beating them around but not kill them or physically damage them, they were just temporarily knocked down in the very next instant you see them putting up resitance to getting sealed Here and here. Getting knocked weakening a bijuu doesnt make sense in my opnion.




SubtleObscurantist said:


> Naruto was able to hurt Kurama with his Chou Oodama Tarengan and a couple of Fuuton: Rasenshruiken badly enough to extra his power.


that happened within his head..or seal or whatever, it didnt happen on the physical plain



SubtleObscurantist said:


> There is just no evidence whatsoever that the only way they can die is if they are sealed or at another Bijuu's hand.


just gave you a buch m8, it is very much implied that they cant be killed anyother way. Once again, they are beings made of chakra, manifistations of chakra, you cant physically kill chakra. There is nothing in the manga that showsanything other than another bijuu or sealing jutsu doing these things to a bijuu. I dont see sasuke killing all the tailed beast.


----------



## Jagger (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> ....i didnt ask you for anything, was a question directed to all. and the evidence you  gave was just some misinterpreted info.
> 
> The bijuu are just manifistations of chakra [X] [X] I dont see how you can kill chakra.


You asked anyone for evidence and I happen to be that "someone" that answered your question. If they're manifestations of chakra in the first place, they can't die at all or be hurt. Yet, we've seen both things happen in the first place. The Hachibi has been injured in the past by the 3rd Raikage and his son, later on. They just didn't have enough strength to kill them, which is something Sasuke has.



> So i dont see how you call kill a bijuu while its not sealed inside a person


None of them has shown the amount of power to actually regenerate from a deep cut from Sasuke's swords.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You asked anyone for evidence and I happen to be that "someone" that answered your question.


touche lol



Jagger said:


> If they're manifestations of chakra in the first place, they can't die at all or be hurt. Yet, we've seen both things happen in the first place.


true but the "damage" that they did recieve was healed, example being Bee's bijuu dama. If they can take their own bijuudamas which are multi-mountain busters is a safe bet to say that sasuke's sword slash wont kill them.



Jagger said:


> The Hachibi has been injured in the past by the 3rd Raikage and his son, later on. They just didn't have enough strength to kill them, which is something Sasuke has.


inconsistent writing as i said many times so far. This would mean beastkage and Ei's attack would be on the same level as sasuke's sword slash, you agree?




Jagger said:


> None of them has shown the amount of power to actually regenerate from a deep cut from Sasuke's swords.


bee regenerating from his own bijuudama, but then again, i said that only other bijuu and sealing jutsus can harm them or possibly kill them, how ever you wanna interpret it.


----------



## Jagger (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> true but the "damage" that they did recieve was healed, example being Bee's bijuu dama. If they can take their own bijuudamas which are multi-mountain busters is a safe bet to say that sasuke's sword slash wont kill them.


They've been healed because, so far, no one had the power to kill them. So a safer option is to seal them inside of someone to prevent all of that power from going out.

However, shinobi such as Sasuke has the necessary tools to end with them. The 3rd Raikage managed, at most, a stalemate. His son, cut a horn, but his purpose was to seal the beast, not to kill it. 

You can recover from a mere stab, but you can't recover from having your head separated from the rest of your body.



> inconsistent writing as i said many times so far. This would mean beastkage and Ei's attack would be on the same level as sasuke's sword slash, you agree?


How? Sasuke's swords are on a much higher level than Ei's/Beastkage's attacks. Just because they cut the same thing doesn't mean one is equally sharper as the other one.  




> bee regenerating from his own bijuudama, but then again, i said that only other bijuu and sealing jutsus can harm them or possibly kill them, how ever you wanna interpret it.


A Bijuudama's effect is more buntly than a cut. That has been proven many times.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 22, 2014)

im tired of discussing this topic lol. might come back to it later or not, i like you guy's way of looking at it though



Jagger said:


> A Bijuudama's effect is more buntly than a cut. That has been proven many times.


i disagree bijuudama are pure energey that can explode. 

but yea


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 22, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> Where was it stated, my bad if i cant remember the chapter. What im referencing is this, we see ama landing on the 8 tails, then we see the tentacle get sliced off, the tentacle is is Bee. Then we se the "8tails" screaming in pain, He does it here too. After all that we see the fake killer bee here. What we saw is an elaborate act of killer bee to get away and go on vaca, how can you explain a transformation jutsu screaming in pain when its not real. it was an act.



Umm, we have seen Bunshins feel pain and bleed and be harmed before and that's what this was-an octopus tentacle clone. And I'm having little luck remembering what the chapter number was, but it is the one where we find out that Kirabi and Gyuki had escaped. 


> inconsistent writing. if we put it like that then as people stated in this thread sasuke can cut all the beasts heads off and since Ei cut off a horn that would mean Ei could possibly cut their heads off too right? Which would put Ei's karate chop and sasuke's susanoo sword slash on the same level. See where im getting? Its inconsistent.



So everything that disagrees with your view is inconsistent? First off, let's say Ei and Susano'o could both cut off Gyuki's head. How would that make them at the same level? Both Ei and current Sasuke could beat Mizuki, does that make them the same level? It would just meant that such a feat was within both their power, but that does not mean that it is the upper limit of Sasuke's power. And the fact that Ei chopped off Gyuki's horn does not imply he can cut off it's head, because a) there is more girth to it and b) it seems as if the appendages of the Bijuu are easier to harm than their main bodies. Kakashi's Raikiri failed to penetrate their V2 main bodies but his Raiden (which while using two Raikiris is more dispersed so shouldn't be much if any more powerful) cut off their extended arms.  


> and if you ignore what i said above this would mean that the 8tails or possibly all the beasts are able to be killed by cutting or percing attacks, which wouldnt make sense either because gyuki was able to take the full powered blast of his own bijuudam and survive and he took a bijuudama from the tentails too,which goes hand in hand with my statement that the bijuu can harm each other. That would mean chidori eiso or Ei's Chop are more lethal than a bijuudama not only that *the tentails bijuudama*, once again wouldnt you agree that thats inconsistent writing?



First, Gyuki never took one of the Juubi's Bijuudamas. He took his own Bijuudama a second time because it was that explosion which we saw hitting him when he knocked the Juubi's Bijuudama back into it's mouth. If it had been the Juubi's Bijuudama, it would have destroyed the entire battlefield. He used his Bijuudama to knock his Bijuudama back deep into the Juubi's stomach whiel his own exploded from out of the Juubi's mouth, hitting him as well. 

Also, cutting and piercing attacks do concentrate more on a specific area, so yes, you would expect them to do more to a specific area. I also hold that the appendages of the Bijuu are less resilient than their main bodies. 


> those wounds are gone and all tentacles regenerated and those stakes were apart of a sealing jutsu



Yes, because those were flesh wounds. Also, Obito never got a chance to start the sealing jutsu. 


> anime is not canon



Um, what? Isobu was knocked out and captured by Deidara in the manga. 


> shukaku's constitution is sand and chakra.



And Gyuki's constitution also seems to involve oil, since it bleeds oil when it's damaged. Kurama has a physical form, since Kinkaku and Ginkaku ate it's innards and survived off them (by tearing them out, btw, which also contradicts you). The Bijuu have physical forms. 


> Beating them around but not kill them or physically damage them, they were just temporarily knocked down in the very next instant you see them putting up resitance to getting sealed Here and here. Getting knocked weakening a bijuu doesnt make sense in my opnion.



Except Madara himself said that he did that attack in order to weaken them enough to capture them. 


> just gave you a buch m8, it is very much implied that they cant be killed anyother way. Once again, they are beings made of chakra, manifistations of chakra, you cant physically kill chakra. There is nothing in the manga that showsanything other than another bijuu or sealing jutsu doing these things to a bijuu. I dont see sasuke killing all the tailed beast.



Bunshins are made of chakra too and yet they can be destroyed. They are made of chakra but have physical forms. You have yet to give any evidence of Bijuu only being killed by those methods. The most you can say is they _haven't_ been killed any other way. But then again, we have never seen them killed period.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 22, 2014)

You know something. I now believe Bijuus truly can't die.

Here is why.

==========

Each Bijuu's body is a PART of the Sage's 'body'. THEY create and give the men like Obito, Naruto & Madara the Sages body. Nothing else.
Sasuke got the Sages eyes. Naruto got the Sage's body. How Naruto got the Sages body? By getting the Nine Gods sealed in him.

Now, what are some of the perks of having all the pieces of the Sages body in you? Basically immortality similar to Hidan. Madara became a floating upper body without a problem. Taking Madara's head off would not have killed him either.

Each Bijuu is capable of all of these feats, just on a lower, weaker & slower scale. We've seen Kurama lose his Tails and grow them back in a chapter. Same with Gyuuki. No reason to believe they can't grow back their entire body given enough time.

*Now, what if you nuke a Bijuu into dust JAK!? *
Their bodies is clearly just a shell. It is not needed AT ALL for them to be alive. This has been proven time and time again. Its like the Venom in Spiderman. Their bodies (shells) simply just allow them to CHANNEL their chakra more EFFECTIVELY. 

Look at Naruto with BM. Does it look like Lord Kurama needed a physical form to be alive? NOPE.
With Naruto being the Jin however, allowed him to focus all of his raw energy into a more stable form.
This is probably what any of the Bijuus would look like if their bodies got 'destroyed'


BUT They would still be VERY much alive, but their chakras' energy would just be flimsy and unfocused.
Is this a disadvantage? Not really!

THIS IS WHY BIJUUS ARE IMMORTAL!!!!

*Because Their physical forms would then start building itself again using their chakra forms as a foundation even if you destroy it!*

While they are in their chakra energy forms however, they will have NEW abilities. Like Chakra aura barriers, extendable chakra limbs, and all the things we have seen in Naruto's KN1+ States.

BIJUUS CANNOT DIE.

Do you see any cracks in my theory? I don't.


----------



## trance (May 22, 2014)

Even *if* biju can't truly die, they're still no match for Sauce's new Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 22, 2014)

This thread went all types of places i swear.

Anyway scans of the bijuu fighting while they are little chunks on the floor after being slashed up or any "can't die" discussion is pretty pointless in this thread.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 22, 2014)

Holy shit.

I think I just solved one of the oldest debates in the Naruto community.

Lmao.


----------



## adeshina365 (May 23, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> im tired of discussing this topic lol. might come back to it later or not, i like you guy's way of looking at it though
> 
> i disagree bijuudama are pure energey that can explode.
> 
> but yea


----------



## Fiiction (May 23, 2014)

Bijuu can't die tf. Why the hell you think they're still alive? 
And they can regenerate from anything basically, just like current madara (power of the tailed beast


----------



## Jagger (May 23, 2014)

There's a difference between the kind of immortality that prevents you from aging and the type of immortality that makes you completely immune to any kind of death, including being killed by someone/something else.


----------



## Risyth (May 23, 2014)

They can die. They just come back much later. But for the sake of this battle, if they're incapable of fighting Sasuke because Sasuke murked them, they're out.


----------



## Shanks (May 23, 2014)

Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo should win this handily. This is not just a PS, but a PS with the power of the odder son.


----------



## tkpirate (May 23, 2014)

Sasuke's PS has two swords,and it can fly and is faster than the bijuu's.so yeah,he should solo them.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 23, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> You know something. I now believe Bijuus truly can't die.
> 
> Here is why.
> 
> ...



Come on man, Madara was clearly mortal until he absorbed the Shinju. He even admitted that Guy almost killed him and claimed immortality only after getting Shinju. Only Shinju is "special".

If Naruto was cut in half he would be sooo dead..

And the duel between the 3rd Raikage and Hachibi left them both battered and KOed. Why didn't the immortal Hachibi simply get up or leave his useless shell to dispose of the 3rd who planned to enslave him?

How could Deidara KO the Sanbi?

How could Sasuke cut Hachibi's tentacles or leave it screaming in pain with Amaterasu?

How could the 4th Raikage cut the Hachibi's horn and it didn't regenerate later?

We saw Naruto hurt Kyuubi badly when they fought for control with FRS.

The bijuus are clearly owneable. Only Shinju may be more problematic.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 23, 2014)

Sasuke puts them down with a high speed combo.



Admiral Aokiji said:


> the power of the *odder *son.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 23, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Come on man, Madara was clearly mortal until he absorbed the Shinju. He even admitted that Guy almost killed him and claimed immortality only after getting Shinju. Only Shinju is "special".



I never denied that their physical forms can 'die.'



> If Naruto was cut in half he would be sooo dead..



With the healing feats he's pulled off so far...I doubt it now.



> And the duel between the 3rd Raikage and Hachibi left them both battered and KOed. Why didn't the immortal Hachibi simply get up or leave his useless shell to dispose of the 3rd who planned to enslave him?



I never said they could 'leave' their bodies.

Their bodies will ALWAYS be 'attached' to their chakras even if it somehow got completely destroyed is what I said. And their physical forms would then use their chakra essence as a foundation to begin rebuilding their completely lost body.




> How could Deidara KO the Sanbi?
> 
> How could Sasuke cut Hachibi's tentacles or leave it screaming in pain with Amaterasu?
> 
> ...



Being immortal does not stop you from feeling pain...so I don't know where you were going with this.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 23, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> You know something. I now believe Bijuus truly can't die.
> 
> Here is why.
> 
> ...



Get back to us when Naruto takes an otherwise lethal wound and just shrugs it off. Because otherwise, Naruto doesn't have the sage's body. He has the sage's level of senjutsu, which is what Madara said he had. And if Madara's body was obliterated, he wouldn't be coming back. It's true he likely doesn't know the limits of his regeneration, so he may be able to survive his head being blown off, but his entire body at once? Nah. But the Juubi, unlike the other Bijuu, can just detach parts of itself without seemingly getting smaller so it's unique.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 23, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> Get back to us when Naruto takes an otherwise lethal wound and just shrugs it off. Because otherwise, Naruto doesn't have the sage's body. He has the sage's level of senjutsu, which is what Madara said he had


. 

Naruto & Madara clearly have the same body type. This is not even debatable.



> And if Madara's body was obliterated, he wouldn't be coming back. It's true he likely doesn't know the limits of his regeneration, so he may be able to survive his head being blown off, but his entire body at once? Nah.



Madara would not come back because he has a soul. Soon as his body dies...the laws of the Narutoverse takes effect and the Gods will bring their child home. If Madara wants his soul to remain grounded, he would have to use some technique.

The Bijuus bypass this law completely since they have no soul. Their 'spirit' IS their chakras and it isn't going anywhere if their 'bodies' die.



> But the Juubi, unlike the other Bijuu, can just detach parts of itself without seemingly getting smaller so it's unique.



I have to reinforce my theory now.

Look at how Bee & Naruto move up their Tailed States.

They don't use the host to begin building their body. The chakra itself begins building flesh and bones ontop of it until the full Bijuu is complete. And look at how fast it is done!
*As soon as ALL OF THE BIJUUS WILL IS IN THE CHAKRA - THE ENTIRE BIJUU IS IMMEDIATELY FORM.*

If a Bijuu lost its entire body in a nuke...I don't even think it'd be a slow process for them to reform now. It'd be almost instantaneous.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 23, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Naruto & Madara clearly have the same body type. This is not even debatable.



You have provided no substantiation of this claim, so I agree, it's not debatable. Until then, it stands that they do not have the same body type. Naruto has a potent Uzumaki body with a chakra cloak created from the bits of chakra from the nine Bijuu and  Yin Kurama most of all (given his cheek markings), and amplified by the power of the Rikudo's level of senjutsu. Madara has a complete Rikudo's body combining Uchiha and Senju power at their highest levels, amplified by Hasharima's level of senjutsu, and with the properties of the Juubi's own body with the beast residing inside him. 


> Madara would not come back because he has a soul. Soon as his body dies...the laws of the Narutoverse takes effect and the Gods will bring their child home. If Madara wants his soul to remain grounded, he would have to use some technique.
> 
> The Bijuus bypass this law completely since they have no soul. Their 'spirit' IS their chakras and it isn't going anywhere if their 'bodies' die.



Wrong. Indra and Asura now exist as reincarnated chakra clinging to the greatest of their descendants for generations. After Hasharima died, Asura's spirit came to combine power with Indra's spirit inside Madara, who had taken a piece of Hasharima's power along with his cells and grafted it into his body. After he died, their power despite being pure chakra was not reborn into Naruto and Sasuke for a little time after that, since Obito first got his hands on Nagato before attacking Konoha on the day Naruto was born. This goes to show that there is nothing whatsoever that says that chakra needs to be reborn right away. And if Bijuu can't die in their own forms because they are composed of pure chakra, then wouldn't killing their host merely free their chakra to reform at will and instantly? Instead, they die and are reborn some time later. Since Isobu was running wild, and Deidara was able to subdue it without that much help from Obito, why on earth would Mist have just let it run around for almost fifteen years? After Rin died with it inside, it died too, so either it's chakra reformed quite quickly and Mist and everyone else just let it run wild for all that time or it had only recently respawned.

 Pure chakra can be destroyed anyway. That's how Bunshins are destroyed. The Bijuu's chakra merely reincarnates if they die, unlike a Bunshin created from someone. 


> I have to reinforce my theory now.
> 
> Look at how Bee & Naruto move up their Tailed States.
> 
> ...



Except Bijuu can lose consciousness if they are damaged or exhausted enough. Killing someone destroys their physical and mental energies. If a Bijuu dies, there is no reason to think it's not the same and their energies get dispersed, and with those energies dispersed, their will-which is tied to those energies-can't manifest and is 'dead' or unconscious if you prefer to call it that. Only once their energies come back together will they respawn. That could take a very long time.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 23, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> You have provided no substantiation of this claim, so I agree, it's not debatable. Until then, it stands that they do not have the same body type. Naruto has a potent Uzumaki body with a chakra cloak created from the bits of chakra from the nine Bijuu and  Yin Kurama most of all (given his cheek markings), and amplified by the power of the Rikudo's level of senjutsu. Madara has a complete Rikudo's body combining Uchiha and Senju power at their highest levels, amplified by Hasharima's level of senjutsu, and with the properties of the Juubi's own body with the beast residing inside him.



All you're really telling me here is that Naruto used a different method to achieve the same RESULT.

Uchiha + Senju + Juubi = Sage Body
Uzumaki + Whatever Rikudo gave him + The Nine Bijuu = Sage Body

BANG



> Wrong. Indra and Asura now exist as reincarnated chakra clinging to the greatest of their descendants for generations. After Hasharima died, Asura's spirit came to combine power with Indra's spirit inside Madara, who had taken a piece of Hasharima's power along with his cells and grafted it into his body. After he died, their power despite being pure chakra was not reborn into Naruto and Sasuke for a little time after that, since Obito first got his hands on Nagato before attacking Konoha on the day Naruto was born. This goes to show that there is nothing whatsoever that says that chakra needs to be reborn right away. And if Bijuu can't die in their own forms because they are composed of pure chakra, then wouldn't killing their host merely free their chakra to reform at will and instantly? Instead, they die and are reborn some time later. Since Isobu was running wild, and Deidara was able to subdue it without that much help from Obito, why on earth would Mist have just let it run around for almost fifteen years? After Rin died with it inside, it died too, so either it's chakra reformed quite quickly and Mist and everyone else just let it run wild for all that time or it had only recently respawned.



First off...the whole Indra/Ashura spiritual mombo-jumbo is an isolated part of the story which needs chapters worth of explanations still, so I don't know why you're using it.
We don't know why & how they're spirits are passing & leeching onto their descendants. Not even Hogaromo seems to know.

Secondly...my theory DID NOT address what would happen if Bijuus died WHILE IN THEIR HOSTS.
If them dying in a host delays their rebirth for that long...I'm cool with that.
My theory addresses what happens if they die while free and that alone.



> Pure chakra can be destroyed anyway. That's how Bunshins are destroyed. The Bijuu's chakra merely reincarnates if they die, unlike a Bunshin created from someone.



The chakra in Shadow clones does not get destroyed. It returns back to the user. Tobirama explained this.

And yes, their chakra forms could obviously be destroyed aswell. But I don't think we should be calling it 'reincarnation'....it would just be 'extremely slow regeneration.' I doubt they'd be losing all their life memories and look different once they come back.

If that was what happened, then we could've labelled it as reincarnation.



> Except Bijuu can lose consciousness if they are damaged or exhausted enough. Killing someone destroys their physical and mental energies. If a Bijuu dies, there is no reason to think it's not the same and their energies get dispersed, and with those energies dispersed, their will-which is tied to those energies-can't manifest and is 'dead' or unconscious if you prefer to call it that. Only once their energies come back together will they respawn. That could take a very long time.



Nope. Killing someone does not destroy their mental energies. They are alive...just on a different frequency now.

There is NOOOOOOOOOO reason for me to believe it would take a long time for their chakra forms to reform if it got destroyed. That again, only seemed to apply to if they died while in their Jinchuuriki. I don't know why you're looping the image in your mind that as soon as a Bijuu dies their chakra will explode & scatter across the globe or something, Lol. Why the heck would that happen?

Seriously - what is making you believe that their energies will disperse?


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 24, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> All you're really telling me here is that Naruto used a different method to achieve the same RESULT.
> 
> Uchiha + Senju + Juubi = Sage Body
> Uzumaki + Whatever Rikudo gave him + The Nine Bijuu = Sage Body
> ...



You have absolutely zero evidence they have bodies with the same properties. Zero. Zilch. Nada.


> First off...the whole Indra/Ashura spiritual mombo-jumbo is an isolated part of the story which needs chapters worth of explanations still, so I don't know why you're using it.
> We don't know why & how they're spirits are passing & leeching onto their descendants. Not even Hogaromo seems to know.



I only used it as an example of seemingly immortal spirit's chakra not being reborn right away.


> Secondly...my theory DID NOT address what would happen if Bijuus died WHILE IN THEIR HOSTS.
> If them dying in a host delays their rebirth for that long...I'm cool with that.
> My theory addresses what happens if they die while free and that alone.



You have zero basis for that distinction though. There is nothing saying that there is a difference in the Bijuu's mortality based solely upon whether they have a host. And if your hypothesis about the how and why of Bijuu immortality were true, it should hold even with a host. The other guy who just stuck with repeating "they never said Bijuu could die outside of a host" didn't have a hypothesis as to to why Bijuu can't die outside the the host, but you do, and you aren't accounting for why there should be a difference. Not that your hypothesis has any basis, however. 


> And yes, their chakra forms could obviously be destroyed aswell. But I don't think we should be calling it 'reincarnation'....it would just be 'extremely slow regeneration.' I doubt they'd be losing all their life memories and look different once they come back.
> 
> If that was what happened, then we could've labelled it as reincarnation.



Reincarnation doesn't imply memories are lost. That's just a specific religious doctrine. 


> Nope. Killing someone does not destroy their mental energies. They are alive...just on a different frequency now.
> 
> 
> There is NOOOOOOOOOO reason for me to believe it would take a long time for their chakra forms to reform if it got destroyed. That again, only seemed to apply to if they died while in their Jinchuuriki. I don't know why you're looping the image in your mind that as soon as a Bijuu dies their chakra will explode & scatter across the globe or something, Lol. Why the heck would that happen?
> ...



There is no reason for you to believe that their chakra forms come together quickly though, and you are the one who is making that radical claim. Explode, no, disperse yes. Because that is what happens when they die within a Jin and they certainly "lose consciousness" because we know they can lose consciousness and there is no reason to think what happens in and out of a Jin is different. 

I am applying a singular standard because there is no reason to think there is more than one. You are just making a new one up and saying mine is ridiculous when it's exactly what happens in one situation and there is no reason to think it doesn't apply in all situations. Certainly, everyone seemed to think it was possible to kill the Juubi, and I didn't see anyone contradicting Sasuke when he said he was going to kill it much to Naruto's discomfort.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 24, 2014)

EMS Sauce's PS loses, especially yo Kyuubi, but Current Sauce's stomps them all


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 26, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> i agree with the first part.
> 
> But the rest is not good logic m8, we dont know the circumstances of how the other hosts were captured, literally any thing could have happened. None of the akatsuki bar pain have the capability of taking a bijudama head on or fight a fully formed bijuu.



Oh please, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori and possibly even Kakuzu could all take on any bijuu outside of hachibi and kurama and have a legitimate shot of winning. Kisame would almost certainly defeat them...



Stαrkiller said:


> Only certain Akatsuki can compete with a full powered biju in raw power. Besides, no jinchuriki that they captured was a _perfect_ jinchuriki.



I agree with the first part, but I don't see how that changes what I said. Just because they have more raw firepower doesn't necessarily make them superior.


----------



## Thunder (May 26, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> question is, can bijuu even die? They are just manifistations of chakra.



The bijū will indeed 'die' if enough damage is inflicted upon them. The question you want ask is this: would they remain in that state. And the answer is no. Eventually they'll just reincarnate elsewhere because they were all originally the Jūbi who is immortal. Which explains why Hagoromo and his brother didn't just kill the thing. They were forced to seal it away.

Remember, the bijū were created by means of Banbutsu Sōzō which means they do live. Hagoromo used that special jutsu to divide the Jūbi into 9 distinct chakra signatures (application of Yin chakra), imagined and materialized physical bodies out of nothingness for them to inhabit, then 'breathed' new life into them (application of Yang chakra). So while the bijū are manifestations of chakra at their core like you said, they are also sentient beings as well. It's kind of strange but take it up with Kishi.



> Sasuke gets outlasted



No, Sasuke definitely wins this. Even if the bijū do come back after some time, they don't all appear where they met their end, I think. I believe it's similar to how the Dragon Balls in _Dragon Ball _operate. After the balls have been used they get scattered around and land in different places. 

So it would count as a ring-out which means Sasuke wins. That's my interpretation anyway.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 26, 2014)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Oh please, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori and possibly even Kakuzu could all take on any bijuu outside of hachibi and kurama and have a legitimate shot of winning. Kisame would almost certainly defeat them...



they all get one-shot via bijuudama


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2014)

Charged BBs go through his EMS PS, but his current one is hilariously above the Bijuu


----------

